# New concours vehicle



## Wally (May 4, 2007)

'Scuse the red breeching, I had to make the harness up by borrowing bits from other sets to get it all to balance up properly!

Once the patent leather harness is finished we will have to test run it all again. But for now, exercise harness will have to do!


----------



## Jill (May 4, 2007)

Your cart and horse look GREAT!!!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (May 4, 2007)

omg omg OMG!!!! I want that cart!!!!!!!!!! DROOL!!!! Why oh why can't we get more of those over here??? I have wanted a traditional biggie style cart for soooo long now. It is freaking killing me! That cart is the only other two wheeler I have gone bananas over (the other one R3 has). Please give us details and more pics!! The horse is gorgeous and looks to be moving comfortably and happily in it too!!


----------



## keely2682 (May 4, 2007)

wow!!!

i've never seen anything like it!

what type of cart is that?

where can i get one?


----------



## minih (May 4, 2007)

What a cute set up, and a cute horse too



:


----------



## Wally (May 4, 2007)

If you want a specialist restorer of traditional mini vehicles Barry Wheelwright, from Birmingham England is your man.

It is a 1906 Spindle backed gig, restored by him about 8 years ago.

He does a job that is SO GOOD. We had to fight tooth and nail to get that from the Reading carriage auction. Worth every penny though!

This was us trying it for size and assesing how much I had to alter the harness by to get it all to work


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 4, 2007)

Wally, that's BEAUTIFUL!! I'm another that wants proper vehicles like that sized down for the minis. I've seen mini carts _called_ "spindle back gigs," but they changed the proportions completely and basically stuck wooden wheels and seat rails on a show cart. Ugh. Cute, but not elegant!

When I went to a local mini vendors' house to pick up a bit this spring I was flabbergasted to find my dream cart sitting in their barn. The gentleman had HANDMADE a perfect mini-A dog cart to use at Nationals and it was *incredible!!!* :new_shocked: He had meticulously scaled down the plans for an antique dog cart he'd found in a museum, changing nothing, then built it himself with steambent shafts, very large wheels, leaf springs, etc. and painted it a lovely green with black trim (which just happens to be my horse's colors.



: ). It even has the vented box under the seat where the hunting dog would have been stashed for the journey. I WANT that cart so bad. I have pictures but not permission to post them, so my apologies for not showing ya'll.

Leia


----------



## Bluerocket (May 4, 2007)

OMG --- I LOVE It -- great mini too!! WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## ClickMini (May 4, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Wally (May 5, 2007)

In the UK he is actually classes as a midi Shetland! He's 37 inches.


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 5, 2007)

Awwwww. The cart is beautiful.


----------



## maplegum (May 5, 2007)

OK, now I REALLY want to learn to drive! :new_shocked:

All I need is a cart and horse. Hang on, I need what you have got!

When you get sick of it, send it over to me in Australia. I'll take care of it for you....promise!



:


----------



## Wally (May 5, 2007)

LOL

I'm sure you would! There are many in the UK who would kidnap it before it got to the harbour!


----------



## Shari (May 5, 2007)

You get the most beautiful carts Wally! And some day... I want one of your shetlands!!!

We just do not have access to those kinds of carts over here on the west coast.

So does the person you bought the cart from have a web site. So we may all drool.....some more!? <VBG>


----------



## Wally (May 5, 2007)

He has no website, he's an old guy who works with his son from his garage.


----------



## Shari (May 5, 2007)

Oh Drat!....just my luck.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 5, 2007)

I have a garage he can borrow!!!!


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 5, 2007)

Justin Carriage Works makes one similar, tho' I don't think it's quite as lovely as Wally's

http://www.buggy.com/stanhope.html


----------



## Shari (May 5, 2007)

Their stuff looks neat..know a couple of people that have his carriages. But they warn me..his carts and carriages for the average sized minis are too heavy. The ones he makes just for minis that is.

There area a couple he makes I like the look of..but the weight is too much for mine to pull.


----------

